# Fun edits with picnik.



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

they look good i love the one with 4 photos!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here are some more


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

woooooooooooooow i love all of them they look aweosme!!!! you have a gift for this type of stuff!!!


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Great edits!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks guys! i decided to try something a little different with this one.
i have a practically white horse. and i wanted to see what she would look like as a bay. so this was my go at that. i'll post the original and the edited version


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I did the same thing with a picture of my Palomino! I painted her Bay with gimp, 'cept mine looked no where near as good as yours. I LOVE the picture you did of that Zebra. It's so cool. I don't know how you do all that stuff with Picnik... I use Picnik (and gimp) and I can't do any of those things with it... By the way, what color is your horse? She's an interesting color, and I can't decide what she is


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol good question. no one knows. honestly i think she is a buckskin pinto with some form of dilute like pearl or something. i painted her Bay using the lip color options under touchup. and the Zebra and raindrops and stuff with the Tint option! just click tint. pick your color. then Reverse it and only color what you want that color. then Apply and do the exact same with a different color. the Zebra did take a few hours but thats because i took a couple of breaks during it lol


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> lol good question. no one knows. honestly i think she is a buckskin pinto with some form of dilute like pearl or something. i painted her Bay using the lip color options under touchup. and the Zebra and raindrops and stuff with the Tint option! just click tint. pick your color. then Reverse it and only color what you want that color. then Apply and do the exact same with a different color. the Zebra did take a few hours but thats because i took a couple of breaks during it lol


Haha, well either way, she's adorable!  
I would have never thought of using the lip color thing to color a horse... But you're very talanted! Have you ever tried working with any other programs? I can only imagine what you could do with fancier stuff. If you want to try something other than Picnik, Gimp is free and works about the same as Photoshop, so you might want to try that


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol hmm never tried Gimp but i did have the full version of Photoshop once before i recovered my computer. and old friend let me borrow their disc to install it. and honestly.... with so much you could do it was overwhelming and i couldn't figure out how to do a single thing lol it was complicated. and people tried to explain it. but that was like teaching Algebra over the phone... i need someone to visually come here and show me and then watch me do it and tell me how i am doing it wrong lol guess i'm a visual person! i watch my mom use Picnik to get me going and then once i got going i developed my own skills with it.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

and hflmusicislife if you want, you can post a pretty decent sized clear picture of your pally and i could give that a go. at making it a bay. my next attempt will be trying to figure out how to get our Bay as a pinto. and our Bay pinto as just a Bay. kinda excited to try those as well!


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

These are cool! If you have time could you do Cloud  Pick the pix you like..


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I actually watch youtube videos on how to do stuff on gimp. If you find a good one, people will show you the step-by-step directions on how to do stuff. Once you get the hang of it, it's actually fairly easy to use. A lot of people on here also do directions on basic stuff. If you want to try it out, I'd be happy to help you learn the basics  And that would be great!! I attatched the picture that would probably be easiest, but if you want to try a different one I have a bunch of pictures of her here:
Flickr: hflmusicislife's Photostream
Thanks! I can't wait to see it


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oooh cloud is soo pretty!! white kind of edits specifically are you wanting?


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> oooh cloud is soo pretty!! white kind of edits specifically are you wanting?


 Thank you! IDK? Anything... You are a lot more creative than me I will be happy with anything..


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ahaha i just realized i said white instead of what lol must be past my bed time 
here is yours hflmusicislife converted into a Bay and cloud i'll do yours either tonight or tomarrow morning!
Personally i think she wears Bay WAAYY better than my girl. sorry she is a little rough in the coloring lol the halter was hard because when i zoomed it the halter and her color were exactly the same lol


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> here are some more


just wondering how you did these two with picnik???????????


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

those 2 were originally done with a different program but i edited lighting and shading with picnik. such as giving the first one a more hazy appearance, and sharpened up the 2nd one.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

cloud here are yours!


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!! I love them My favorite is the one of him sleeping!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah, i love that picture of him. lol he just looks so out of it.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> those 2 were originally done with a different program but i edited lighting and shading with picnik. such as giving the first one a more hazy appearance, and sharpened up the 2nd one.


oh okay!!!! hey is it alright if u could make an edit for me!! they just look so awesome:lol: 

this is Pocket and Me (Caitlin)


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

That's adorable! SOO much better than mine. I gave up halfway through because it looked so terrible. Thanks


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks hflmusicislife! 

Caitlin i love this picture of you two!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wow thanx!!!!! it looks awesome!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

glad you like it.
here are some more i did today, note none of the original pictures are mine. just random ones i found, since none of the pics of my horses are really good quality.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wow they look great i love the photos you chose they are beautiful!! i love the last one that song is great!!


----------

